# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Siêu khuyến mại nhân dịp 30/4/2015  - halong paragon cruise

## paragoncruise123

Siêu Khuyến Mại Nhân dịp 30 Tháng 4 Năm 2015

Gía chỉ có 2.400.000vnd/ khách ( Không phụ thu dịp lễ )

Gọi ngay : 0915674679 – 0904396779

Tour trọn gói : Hà Nội – Vịnh Hạ Long 3 Ngày 2 Đêm ( 2 Khách / Phòng )

1 Đêm Khách Sạn 3 Sao (Chuẩn) + 1 đêm trên Du Thuyền Paragon Cruise 3 Sao.

Gía tour bao gồm :
1 đêm khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm phố cổ Hà Nội ( cách hồ gươm 100m )Phòng có ban công lớn - Ăn sáng buffetXe máy lạnh ( 29 chỗ ) vận chuyển Hà Nội <=> Hạ LongNgủ đêm trên du thuyền 3 SaoVé thắng cảnh ( Vịnh Halong , ngủ đêm , hang sửng sốt, bãi tăm Soi Sim ( TITOP)Các  bữa ăn trong chương trình trên Vịnh Hạ Long ( 2 bữa trưa + 1 tối + sáng )Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt + AnhNước mát uống trên xe .
Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ :

Vietnam Paragon Travel Group

Tel : 04 38285656

Email : booking@vietnamparagon.com

Trân Trọng Cảm Ơn

----------

